# Wilcom E2 software for rhinestones



## tl2009 (Dec 25, 2008)

Has anyone purchased/used the new software from Wilcom that does rhinestones? The video I keep seeing has no sound and is too short to provide much information.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't have it, or have tried it, but from what I can find on the Internet, it is simply a Corel feature in their embroidery software that allows you to use Corel features to do rhinestone patterns. The software is MAINLY for embroidery. Unless you plan to focus on embroidery, I would look for something different, especially if this is expensive.


----------



## tl2009 (Dec 25, 2008)

I already have Wilcom and use it in conjunction with Corel. I am considering the e2 upgrade in effort to slow the learning curve and speed up transitions. So has anyone been given a hands on demo?


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Running Wilcom e2 and it is heads above R-Wear, just X5 or AI standalone. All of the rhinestone design occurs within the embroidery software that you can Output a vector file to X5 for cutting.... Not inexpensive...


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal since you already have the software Rhinestones are definitely hot right now.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw a demo of this at ISS in Long Beach. I was not overly impressed for the rhinestone function, but I suspect part of the problem was the person showing it was more familiar with the embroidery function and not rhinestones. The package includes Corel X5 and there is no discount if you already have Corel X5 and the cost at the show was $1995.00 Ouch! If you are not into embroidery, this is probably not the program for you


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ouch is right, Charles. I hope the upgrade for those folks who already have the embroidery piece is not as pricey.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

We bought Embroidery Studio E2 Level one for the embroidery digitizing functions. I did get a demo of the Rhinestone stuff at ISS Long Beach and it REALLY has a long way to go.

WinPCSign2010 is a MUCH more advanced rhinestone design tool.

E2 cannot do fonts / text well at all. The fills are just horrible. Outlines of the classic heart and star designs are ok, but a simple irregular polygon was VERY unimpressive. The software generates overlapping rhinestones frequently. BUT they are really proud that they CAN automatically remove the overlaps, leaving irregular holes in the designs...

Anyways, GREAT embroidery digitizing software.

The Rhinestone function is essentially useless. I was hoping they had integrated a version of their high end sequin designer and just called it rhinestones, but apparently not.

BTW, DecoStudio starts at $1999, Embroidery Studio starts at $4999 and goes to about $16000 (no extra zeros, not a typo).

-James Leonard


----------

